# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Dveloppement Office System > InfoPath >  Message : 'Microsoft.SharePoint.SoapServer.SoapServerException'

## edophie

Bonjour
J'ai modifi le fichier infopath et lorsque je l'ouvre maintenant en l'appelant avec sharepoint, il me met d'abord que je dois travailler hors connexion et ensuite il me dit que : 'Microsoft.SharePoint.SoapServer.SoapServerException'.

D'aprs mes recherches sur les forums, c'est un cas classique de perte des droits IPFullTurst.
J'ai donc suivie la mthode : Comment debbuger son formulaire Infopath en mode Full-Trust (http://blog.developpez.com/index.php...ulaire_en_mode)
Mais le probleme avec infopath 2007 c'est que cela ne fonctionne pas.
Je ne trouve pas l'option : outils->Macros->explorateur de macros dans le formulaire infopath.
Comment dois je donc faire pour changer les proprits ???
Merci beaucoup

----------


## virgul

Salut,

Tout d'abord cette article que tu cite ne concerne que Infopath 2003.

Pour mettre un formulaire en mode full-trust sur un sharepoint il faut que ton formulaire soit en mode Full trust et signer numriquement.

pour mettre en full-trust: Outils-> option du formulaire-> scurit et approbation. Dcoche : dterminer auto.. et met le radio dans controle totale (full trust).

Pour signer un formulaire il faut un certificat de signature de code mis par une authorit de certification externe (verisign, ...) ou interne sur un serveur windows 2000, 2003 ou 2008 

++

Thierry

----------


## edophie

Je suis donc all dans 
Outils-> option du formulaire-> scurit et approbation. j'ai Dcoch : dterminer auto.. et j'ai coch le radio dans controle totale

J'ai enregistr et publi.

Maintenant j'ai un nouveau message :

"Infopath ne peut pas crer un nouveau formulaire vierge.
Infopath ne peutpas ouvrir ce formulaire. Pour rsoudre ce problme, contactez votre administrateur systme"
ensuite j'ai si je clique sur dtails :
"Modle de formulaire*: http://srv-atlante:2761/Absences%20e...s/template.xsn
Le modle de formulaire tente d'accder  des fichiers et  des paramtres sur votre ordinateur. InfoPath ne peut pas accorder l'accs  ces fichiers et paramtres car le modle de formulaire n'est pas entirement fiable. Pour qu'un formulaire s'excute de manire entirement fiable, il doit tre install ou sign numriquement avec un certificat."

L aussi, je suis bloqu.
Merci

----------


## virgul

Bon ce que je comprends pas:

Qui a crer se formulaire? toi ou quelqu'un d'autre?

Si c'est toi:
Avant il marchait et plus maintenant ? qu'as tu fais en plus? Es-ce que tu as pris la version sur Sharepoint pour l'diter ou tu l'as pris d'ou tu l'avais dvelopp?

Si c'est pas toi:
Demande a la personne concern si son form tais vraiment full-trust et sign? Si oui quelle certificat utilisait-il?


++

----------


## edophie

Au dpart, je me suis servie d'un exemple donn par sharepoint : pour la facturation.
Les modifs que j'ai faites fonctionn corrctement jusqu'au moment ou fait un test : j'ai copi toute la base et j'ai fait un restaure de toute la base avec ma copie.
C'est l que j'ai du me tromper, je pense.
Mais maintenant, lorsque l'on veut ouvrir le formulaire, il ne fonctionne qu'en mode dconnect. Et c'est trs fructrant car a ne fait pas pro.
J'ai du perdre quelquechose dans la proprit du doc car dans Sharepoint designer 2007, quand je vois l'arborescence, Modifi par SHAREPOINT\system

J'ai voulu trouv ce template.xsn sur le serveur pour cliquer droit dessus et changer les droits mais je ne le trouve pas. On dirait qu'il n'existe pas.

C'est vraiment frustrant

----------


## virgul

Garde tes frustrations pour autre chose...

Faut juste utiliser correctement les outils mis  ta disposition et y a pas de problme.

Par contre c'est vrai que quand on prend pas le temps d'tudier la moindre quelquechose avant de le faire ca peux tre trs laborieux.




> J'ai enregistr et publi.


Tu l'as fais via l'assistant de publication d'Infopath? ou tu l'as simplement modifier puis re-copier sur ton Sharepoint?



> Les modifs que j'ai faites fonctionn corrctement jusqu'au moment ou fait un test : j'ai copi toute la base et j'ai fait un restaure de toute la base avec ma copie.





> J'ai voulu trouv ce template.xsn sur le serveur pour cliquer droit dessus et changer les droits mais je ne le trouve pas. On dirait qu'il n'existe pas.


Franchement j'ai de la peine a te suivre car tu me dit que tu sais faire des restaure de bdd Sharepoint mais tu ne sais pas que tout les documents que tu enregistre sur ton Sharepoint le sont dans cette bdd ?

Si jamais le mode full-trust n'a rien a voir dans ton problme.

++

Thierry

----------

